# Thank you



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

This is how you do business.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

A thank you note. Someone was raised well.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

jamesthomas said:


> A thank you note. Someone was raised well.


I always put a sticky note on the speedometer with the tip amount on it and take-out location. Always appreciate it when the driver flips it over and writes thank you with their name. Gives me a person to connect with the service,


----------



## Wild River Shuttles (May 24, 2021)

Our thought on the whole shuttle process is this. Your vehicle is one of the most important and loved of your possessions. Letting a complete stranger drive off in it without even meeting them must be hard I imagine. I know it would be for me. So as business owners we being My wife Michelle and myself (Tammy) try to not forget how we would feel if it were our vehicle being shuttled and we try to personalize it as much as we can. Also a simple thank you for a kind act is something these days that gets forgotten about and not said enough.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, the social niceties have totally fallen by the wayside. C’mon America, remember what it’s like to be nice to each other. It used to be normal procedure and it can be again.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I think John P had the prescription “ blow up your tv…..” except that nowadays that song would have to include your cell phone, social media etc etc. Turn the shit off and go have a beer with your neighbors.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

They are more than likely pretty good folks.


----------

